

Senate Gives Green Light to NSA to Continue Bulk Data Collection  - techinsidr
http://www.securityweek.com/bulk-data-collection-still-ok-senate-panel

======
a3n
"We're outraged that you were doing that without permission.

"Here's permission.

"Bwa-ha-ha-ha!"

